# Arroyo Roble



## Deb from NC (Jul 30, 2010)

Any Arroyo Roble owners out there?  Lately I've seen a number of AR weeks for sale on ebay (normally I rarely see them on ebay)  Is anything going on -new management, special assessments, etc.?  Or just a sign of the times?  I'm getting tempted since I've seen a few go for reasonable prices..It's one of our favorite resorts and we'll be retiring soon and have more time to travel!
Deb


----------



## nightnurse613 (Aug 1, 2010)

Pure conjecture on my part but the units are a little dated and the economy is, well, you know.  Put that together and that spells SA.  It is a lovely resort in an almost idyllic location.  It used to be tough to get a 2 br unit for less than $5,000; While it trades well, I think it lacks a solid internal trading system like Hilton or Hyatt (but, again, I could be totally wrong).


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 2, 2010)

I don't know that I'd agree about the units being dated.  The resort has been actively upgrading units for a couple of years now, and is probably about finished with that.  When we stayed there in October of 2008 they were working their way down the row our unit was in.  I've heard from Tuggers that our unit has since been updated.

If you're concerned about a special assessment, I'd suggest talking to the resort management.  Since AR is not managed by one of the big outfits, chances are good you'd actually get reliable information.   

Dave


----------



## Deb from NC (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks all...I saw a unit sell on ebay for right at $ 1000 a couple of weeks ago. Still higher than most timeshares these days, but about as low as I've seen for AR !  Of course, do I really need another timeshare?  Please talk me out of it!
Deb


----------



## dukebigtom (Aug 4, 2010)

We were there in May and the unit and grounds were in great shape.  Very well maintained.  The only issue we had (minor) was that because there are so many trees surrounding the pool area, there was always a lot of "stuff" from the trees floating on the surface and they only came once to skim the surface and that was when I asked a maintenance guy where I could get a skimmer.  I was going to do it myself.  I don't mind being somebody's "pool boy".  When I asked, he got on his radio, called someone and the next thing I knew, there were two guys skimming the pool.  Unfortunately, the skimmer was then locked up and the pool was soon covered again.   Boy life is tough......  

We loved the place and would definitely go back.

BigTom


----------



## aries339 (Dec 8, 2010)

I know this is a bit of an old thread; I found it from a Google search.

I'm an owner at AR and I can tell everyone that they have definitely updated their units.  They've replaced the tables and kitchens with marble surfaces and new appliances, the floors with new ceramic tile, and the master bedroom beds with king-sized beds.  The master bathrooms are still a bit dated-looking, but they are spacious, clean, and bright.

I recently got a second week at AR on eBay at a really great price.  You'll find them now and then from people/brokers who just want to unload before the next year's maintenence fee.  But AR's dedicated resale broker told me the other day that resales are averaging around $5500, and have not gone below $4500 in recent memory.

AR has excellent management and a unique location, which keeps its value up.  When places like Los Abrigados are struggling financially (rumor has it), AR actually has a reserve fund of like $800,000.

What I hear and see is that AR's weekly value is down from the normal $8000 area, to around $5500 since the economy changed.  eBay just lets some people get lucky sometimes.


----------



## Deb from NC (Dec 8, 2010)

Glad to hear it....we loved our exchange into Arroyo Roble, and my impression was that it was very well managed.  We're not owners (yet   ) but when we retire and have more travel time, AR would be very high on my list of a timeshare I would want to own!
Deb


----------



## Cathyb (Dec 8, 2010)

*aries*



aries339 said:


> I know this is a bit of an old thread; I found it from a Google search.
> 
> I'm an owner at AR and I can tell everyone that they have definitely updated their units.  They've replaced the tables and kitchens with marble surfaces and new appliances, the floors with new ceramic tile, and the master bedroom beds with king-sized beds.  The master bathrooms are still a bit dated-looking, but they are spacious, clean, and bright.
> 
> ...



Is there a breakdown in pricing due to seasons?  Are you buying a specific week?  Could you elaborate a little on how this resort works re seasons?


----------



## aries339 (Dec 8, 2010)

At Arroyo Roble, you're buying a deeded floating week which can be booked for any week they have vacancy.  Vacancies are first-come-first-served.  That's one reason why the weeks hold their resale value so well.

So there are no "seasons" for AR weeks.  They've been sold out for like 20 years - the only way to get weeks is through resale.  Google "Sedona Timeshare Resales" to find the dedicated broker, Rod.  He is the son of the original sales agent.

Some AR owners have permanently converted their weeks to points, with RCI for example, but that's a whole different story.  They have to book their time with RCI rather than with the resort.

I'd never trade my weeks for points - EVER.


----------



## Cathyb (Dec 9, 2010)

*Aries, thank you*



aries339 said:


> At Arroyo Roble, you're buying a deeded floating week which can be booked for any week they have vacancy.  Vacancies are first-come-first-served.  That's one reason why the weeks hold their resale value so well.
> 
> So there are no "seasons" for AR weeks.  They've been sold out for like 20 years - the only way to get weeks is through resale.  Google "Sedona Timeshare Resales" to find the dedicated broker, Rod.  He is the son of the original sales agent.
> 
> ...



Appreciate your explanation, thank you!


----------



## skimble (Dec 12, 2010)

Check the point value for this week... It's significantly undervalued.  
If you're the type to trade, it's not a good week to own.  It gets about 20 points in RCI.  When you're paying maintenance fees over $700, and you know the intrinsic value (and the actual demand) of your timeshare, it's an insult to have such a low point value placed on it.  
Given this... i'd be inclined to sell.


----------



## aries339 (Dec 12, 2010)

skimble said:


> Check the point value for this week... It's significantly undervalued.
> If you're the type to trade, it's not a good week to own.  It gets about 20 points in RCI.  When you're paying maintenance fees over $700, and you know the intrinsic value (and the actual demand) of your timeshare, it's an insult to have such a low point value placed on it.
> Given this... i'd be inclined to sell.




Arroyo Roble owners don't often trade their weeks.  

My parents like to stay there too, and they have to put in their RCI request at least 12 months in advance and even then they don't always get a week.


----------

